# Sie schien ihn mit ihrem Blick durchbohren



## thosecars82

Hallo
1. Wie übersetzt man diesen Satz ins Spanisch?

"Sie schien ihn mit ihrem Blick durchbohren"

2. Kommt das Verb "schien" von "scheinen"? 

3. Bedeutet das Verb  "schien" "brilló"?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## susanainboqueixon

La versión correcta de la frase es

"Sie schien ihn mit ihrem Blick *zu* durchbohren".

2. Sí, "schien" es una forma del verbo "scheinen", PERO

3. además de significar "brillar", "scheinen" tambien significa "parecer", "aparentar"

Mi intento:
1. "Parecía/pareció que ella le apuñalara/literalmente: taladrara/penetrara con su mirada" o menos literal "Ella le dió una mirada muy penetrante"

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## thosecars82

Vielen Dank Susana!

Mir kommt noch einen Zweifel. Wäre ein Komma nach "schien" nicht nötig? Wenn es nicht nötig wäre, wäre es noch erlaubt und würde es natürlich klingeln, sie zu schreiben?

Zum Beispiel: "Sie schien*,* ihn mit ihrem Blick zu durchbohren".

Ferner wollte ich fragen, ob die Bedeutung des Satzes das gleiche wie diejenige des folgenden Satzes wäre:

"Es sah so aus, als ob sie ihn mit ihrem Blick durchbohren würde."


----------



## susanainboqueixon

No. No puede haber una coma despues de "schien". No soy ninguna experta en cuanto a las comas, pero éso sí que sé.  Aquí, en una frase tan simple, sin conjunción, sin clausula ninguna, ni informacíon adicional añadida, meter una coma es imposible.

Luego, tu frase "Es sah so aus..." es perfecta y sí, significa lo mismo como la anterior.


----------



## evamawasesned

Te corrijo unas faltas en tu respuesta:


Vielen Dank Susana!

Mir kommt noch *ein* _(Nominativ)_ Zweifel. Wäre ein Komma nach "schien" nicht nötig? Wenn es nicht nötig wäre, wäre es noch erlaubt und würde es natürlich *klingen *_("klingeln" solo con timbres, campanas, etc.  )_, *es *_(das Komma, n.)_ zu schreiben?

Zum Beispiel: "Sie schien*,* ihn mit ihrem Blick zu durchbohren".

Ferner wollte ich fragen, ob die Bedeutung des Satzes *die *_(die Bedeutung, f.)_ gleiche wie diejenige des folgenden Satzes wäre:

"Es sah so aus, als ob sie ihn mit ihrem Blick durchbohren würde."



Saludos


----------



## Tonerl

susanainboqueixon said:


> No. No puede haber una coma despues de "schien". No soy ninguna experta en cuanto a las comas, pero éso sí que sé



Susana,
auch wenn Du vermeintlich keine Expertin bist (wer ist das schon), hast Du doch absolut Recht, denn da gehört nun wirklich kein Komma hin !
Da ich vermute, dass es viele Leute gibt, die "richtiges" Deutsch zu schätzen wissen, erlaube ich mir, den obigen deutschen Text etwas "aufzupolieren", bin ich doch ebenso dankbar, wenn man mir "gepflegtes" Spanisch vermittelt ! 

Vielen Dank Susana !

Ich habe - was das Komma nach „schien“ betrifft - noch Zweifel. Wäre hier ein Komma nicht angebracht ? Wenn nicht, würde es erlaubt sein - und natürlich klingen, ließe man es einfach weg ?
Zum Beispiel: "*Sie schien ihn mit ihrem Blick zu durchbohren"*.

Ferner/des Weiteren wollte ich noch fragen, ob der folgende Satz die gleiche Bedeutung hat, wie der im obigen Beispiel angeführte?
*"Es sah so aus, als ob sie ihn mit ihrem Blick durchbohren würde."
*
Saludos


----------



## thosecars82

hahahaha ok Tonerl
Wenn ich einen Abschnitt von dir auf Spanisch geschrieben sehe, werde ich es aufpolieren .
Por cierto gracias a todos y tu Tonerl te has lucido con tu última corrección! Vaya nivelazo!


----------



## Tonerl

thosecars82 said:


> Wenn ich einen Abschnitt von dir auf Spanisch geschrieben sehe,* werde ich es aufpolieren *.



*Worum ich bitten möchte !!! *
War es doch nur gut gemeint; aber da muss ich ja mächtig aufpassen, um auf "Spanisch" nicht voll gegen die Wand zu laufen.


----------



## thosecars82

susanainboqueixon said:


> No. No puede haber una coma despues de "schien". No soy ninguna experta en cuanto a las comas, pero éso sí que sé.  Aquí, en una frase tan simple, sin conjunción, sin clausula ninguna, ni informacíon adicional añadida, meter una coma es imposible.
> 
> Luego, tu frase "Es sah so aus..." es perfecta y sí, significa lo mismo como la anterior.


Korrektur: ....lo mismo *que* la anterior.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Gracias. De eso nunca me acuerdo.


----------

